# Baby shower for lady with gestational diabetes - food ideas?



## Mork

Hey ladies,
As the title says - I'm throwing a baby shower for a friend with gestational diabetes, she is obviously on a limited diet. So I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for things she will be able to eat/nibble on?
Thank you in advance xxx


----------



## usamom

How sweet of you! I'd look into some adorable veggie platters, maybe a meat and cheese tray. Kabobs.. Maybe tea sandwiches if she can have bread at all?


----------



## Mork

Thanks usamom :) what are kabobs? xx


----------



## usamom

Kabobs are fruit, veggies, meat etc that you skewer onto a stick. There are lots of cute ideas that might be good for a baby shower since you won't be using a lot of the traditional stuff. Also- I googled baby shower food gestational diabetes and saw lots of lovely ideas there. No need to re-invent the wheel- I'm sure someone has been through this before! Good luck!


----------



## Butterball Ma

OP, you may want to check with her first. I know my diabetic educator told me I was allowed 2 days where I could eat freely. One, my bday, the other was my baby shower day. Now, your friend may not have been given that option or may choose not to use it, but it would be good to know. 

Otherwise, meats, cheeses and veggies are all good choices.


----------



## Mork

Thanks so much for your replies ladies :) off to google now!! :) xxx


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Fresh cherries were my favourite treat x


----------



## goldstns

I have GD and my hubby is making cheese cake for my dessert because I can eat the filling and not the crust (however google diabetes cheese cake and Im sure some will come up that she can eat the whole thing). Assuming I eat it in moderation. As for the food part... we are doing a chilli bar. Beans, meat, tomatoes, onion, cheese (which is most the ingredient in chilli) are all good for me at least. But I agree ask your friend if that would work for her. My friends are getting bread bowls for the guests, but I wont eat that part. My mother in law is making corn bread which I MIGHT be able to have a sliver of. Otherwise Ill stick with chilli.

And I know this is silly, but fruit usually is a no-go because it has lots of sugar. If you want fruit try to stick to berries.


----------



## AmeliePoulain

Last xmas I found a recipe for diabetic trifle which was actually really nice. I don't know if you even eat trifle in the US though - it is probably quite a UK thing...


----------



## amjon

Veggies and cheese would be good as well as nuts. Maybe do a fruit cake instead if a traditional one so it would be easier to fit in her carbs. If you do sandwiches use whole wheat bread or low carb wraps.


----------



## amjon

Butterball Ma said:


> OP, you may want to check with her first. I know my diabetic educator told me I was allowed 2 days where I could eat freely. One, my bday, the other was my baby shower day. Now, your friend may not have been given that option or may choose not to use it, but it would be good to know.
> 
> Otherwise, meats, cheeses and veggies are all good choices.

HORRIBLE advice. My MFM said one big spike is enough to make the baby hypoxic and pass. That's not to say cake is completely out. I had a very small piece at my shower but I counted it in my total carbs and didn't go over my allotment and also adjusted my insulin a bit to count for the faster acting carbs than I typically had.


----------



## amjon

goldstns said:


> I have GD and my hubby is making cheese cake for my dessert because I can eat the filling and not the crust (however google diabetes cheese cake and Im sure some will come up that she can eat the whole thing). Assuming I eat it in moderation. As for the food part... we are doing a chilli bar. Beans, meat, tomatoes, onion, cheese (which is most the ingredient in chilli) are all good for me at least. But I agree ask your friend if that would work for her. My friends are getting bread bowls for the guests, but I wont eat that part. My mother in law is making corn bread which I MIGHT be able to have a sliver of. Otherwise Ill stick with chilli.
> 
> And I know this is silly, but fruit usually is a no-go because it has lots of sugar. If you want fruit try to stick to berries.

Some fruit like watermelon you can eat quite a bit for one carb. I had berries and grapes almost every day for snacks. It's a better choice than cake.


----------



## goldstns

amjon said:


> goldstns said:
> 
> 
> I have GD and my hubby is making cheese cake for my dessert because I can eat the filling and not the crust (however google diabetes cheese cake and Im sure some will come up that she can eat the whole thing). Assuming I eat it in moderation. As for the food part... we are doing a chilli bar. Beans, meat, tomatoes, onion, cheese (which is most the ingredient in chilli) are all good for me at least. But I agree ask your friend if that would work for her. My friends are getting bread bowls for the guests, but I wont eat that part. My mother in law is making corn bread which I MIGHT be able to have a sliver of. Otherwise Ill stick with chilli.
> 
> And I know this is silly, but fruit usually is a no-go because it has lots of sugar. If you want fruit try to stick to berries.
> 
> Some fruit like watermelon you can eat quite a bit for one carb. I had berries and grapes almost every day for snacks. It's a better choice than cake.Click to expand...

I would agree that berries and grapes are fine but watermelon is one of the worst because of how much sugar is in it (rates 72 out of 100 for 120 grams, which isn't much... and you should always aim for foods under 50). 

As for the cake goes, she is hosting a party, and for holding tradition for the guests usually a cake would be present at the party. So I was giving idea's of cakes that would be better then other cakes. if one looks up diabetes desserts you can find a few good ones. If we want to get to what is absolutely best and not consider the guests as well, I would say have a piece of chicken and veggies ONLY. But I was also considering the event and the guests while also making sure the person with GD doesn't feel like they are a slave to the condition and can enjoy it as well. Having GD myself I know when I slave to the condition I get depressed that I can't enjoy my pregnancy... so assuring my numbers stay in the right range I do indulge beyond veggies and chicken.


----------



## crystals5648

I had GD in my first pregnancy. I found that Boots and Thorntons both did a diabetic chocolate / biscuit range which was a life saver on the odd day where I really fancied something sweet. If your friend hasn't discovered these, they would be a lovely surprise.


----------



## mhk425

amjon said:


> Butterball Ma said:
> 
> 
> OP, you may want to check with her first. I know my diabetic educator told me I was allowed 2 days where I could eat freely. One, my bday, the other was my baby shower day. Now, your friend may not have been given that option or may choose not to use it, but it would be good to know.
> 
> Otherwise, meats, cheeses and veggies are all good choices.
> 
> HORRIBLE advice. My MFM said one big spike is enough to make the baby hypoxic and pass. That's not to say cake is completely out. I had a very small piece at my shower but I counted it in my total carbs and didn't go over my allotment and also adjusted my insulin a bit to count for the faster acting carbs than I typically had.Click to expand...

I must admit that I haven't had a single sweet or "indulgence" since being diagnosed at 29 weeks, but that's largely because I'm totally neurotic. Yet I have to wonder, if this does happen to be true, wouldn't the GTT be EXTREMELY dangerous? You're consuming 100g of glucose with no protein, fat, or even water to help stabilize your numbers. Now, if you went out and ate 20 candy bars and nothing else, that would obviously be a problem. However, it doesn't seem like a day or two of making less-than-great choices would be the end of the world.


----------



## Butterball Ma

amjon said:


> Butterball Ma said:
> 
> 
> OP, you may want to check with her first. I know my diabetic educator told me I was allowed 2 days where I could eat freely. One, my bday, the other was my baby shower day. Now, your friend may not have been given that option or may choose not to use it, but it would be good to know.
> 
> Otherwise, meats, cheeses and veggies are all good choices.
> 
> HORRIBLE advice. My MFM said one big spike is enough to make the baby hypoxic and pass. That's not to say cake is completely out. I had a very small piece at my shower but I counted it in my total carbs and didn't go over my allotment and also adjusted my insulin a bit to count for the faster acting carbs than I typically had.Click to expand...

Ahh, you forgot to underline and embolden the "horrible." I'm only sharing what my diabetic specialist told us. And that's why I suggested OP contact her friend, to see what she preferred. Chances are she might not want to eat outside the diet even if she were allowed. I did have some fruit at mine, but refrained from the cake and punch.


----------

